# Virginia opossum



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I am thinking of getting a Virginia opossum. I have found out that they must have free run of the house, but I have a adult male chocolate labrador and an adult male russian blue house cat and i'm not sure if they would get along I've heard they can but thought i'd check first off. Does anybody know if it will work? Also if anybody knows where I can find a good care sheet I would really appreiciate it.
Thankyou.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

jack clutter said:


> Hi, I am thinking of getting a Virginia opossum. I have found out that they must have free run of the house, but I have a adult male chocolate labrador and an adult male russian blue house cat and i'm not sure if they would get along I've heard they can but thought i'd check first off. Does anybody know if it will work? Also if anybody knows where I can find a good care sheet I would really appreiciate it.
> Thankyou.


We have two virginia opossums, they live in a large aviary in an unheated room and have time in the main part of the house too, they have no problems with the other animals, their teeth are enough to put anything off I'd say!Obviously time with other animals is always supervised.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

We have one and he does free roam...living room and large ish conservatory, sleeps usually behind the settee, uses two litter trays (one for wees and the other to poop in - go figure, lol!), we also have three skunks, also free roam but have run of entire house (living room and conservatory and kitchen only when we are around) and they mostly ignore each other, often/usually Puck (v.o.) remains behind settee til skunkies go to bed.......sorry, unable to help with the dog thing!
Good luck, sweet creatures.

Dave


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I also have one (sister to Puck and to one of Sallie's too). Phoebe free roams entire house although my dogs don't get near her as they are very prey driven. She has met my raccoon Oska and they get on ok but I always watch them as Oska has tendency to grab her tail...bless her.

As for care sheets there really isn't one. Basically you must feed them a wide variety of foods and make sure they get lots of calcium!


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

We have two dogs and both ignore the blossom,they did show intest at first but once she showed her teeth and gave them a nip , well they now just give her a wide birth, the same goes with lilly the skunk and blossom they just ignore each other, although lilly and norman the raccoon play together and norman just does not seem to see blossom.

Here is a few pictures of the babies we have 3 females and a male.


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what sort of price you can buy a *Virginia opossum* for? Thanks


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Alfie99 has em for sale......ones above this post!

Dave


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I wonder what he will be wanting next week :roll:

Last week it was prevosts squirrels.


----------

